# style of lugnuts on Z33



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

would any of you guys happen to know what style lugnut the stock z33 or infiniti G35 wheels will take? Will the wheels take an E/T style where it has an extended shank- or will it only take a 60 degree conical seat?


----------

